
Ask HN: Why doesn't Windows have a proper terminal emulator? - anon1253
Putty, cmdr, etc, all lack behind. Even standard stuff like running `top` (let alone `htop`) gives weird results or flat out crashes the app. I&#x27;ve tried them all and most simply crash or exhibit weird reflow errors when running Vim with a theme over SSH. What am I missing here?
======
orionblastar
I used to use Procomm for Windows 95 in the late 1990s. It was one of the best
until it got bought out. Had macro language and other neat stuff.

www.symantec.com/connect/forums/procomm-plus

I use Putty but there is another one:

[https://terminotix.com/index.asp?lang=en](https://terminotix.com/index.asp?lang=en)

It used to be free.

Some of the old BBS DOS terminals like Qmodem, Procomm Plus, Felix, Bitcom ECT
died when the Internet took over with the WWW.

------
moondev
Enable WSL and install whatever terminal you want inside the distro. I like
tilix. Then run an xserver and start the terminal emulator. Works great.

I also have had good luck with hyper.js if you want something that actually
runs on windows

------
peapicker
I'm running a putty with window transparency, xterm-256color support, in
utf-8. Everything is working fine including htop. (Puttytray)

------
ggm
The underlying question is strong: why did Redmond not write a native viable
supported ANSI colour terminal?

